

Ask HN: Who is using wave? - jawngee

Looking for other people with wave accounts.  I have one, but nobody I know does.<p>Add me as a contact:  jon . gilkison at gmail . com<p>Not a lot to do by lonesome :(
======
tumult
Should we get some kind of HN group going to play around with it? I haven't
played with the public one yet, so I don't know why kind of groups support
there is. I think a decent number of us are in the sandbox, too, but we never
organized.

------
brk
I would be using it if I had an invite...

~~~
jawngee
Unfortunately I used them all, and they take forever to arrive.

I just waved myself though. _ambivalent hand waggle_ so far.

